
Show HN: HayScout – Privacy first search engine funded by subscriptions - rlnddschn
https://hayscout.com
======
rlnddschn
Creator here.

I’ve always wanted a search engine that doesn’t harvest and sell my data,
doesn’t track what I do and doesn’t display ads. HayScout is my attempt at
providing such a service.

It uses Bing to source results and requires a monthly subscription from
users(limited free use). Still early days but I wanted to share my progress
and ask for any feedback.

Thanks!

~~~
4684499
Personally speaking, I don't think Bing's result is worth paying for. I'd pay
for Google's result without ads or being tracked or being collected. But
there're already search engines like startpage (with ads), searx, etc, and
they are free to use for now. I don't think pay for per query after exceeded
the limit is going to work since users are used to unlimited queries.

